# Sind drei Programme zu viel?



## macskull (21. März 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich dem Laufenlassen mehrerer Programme gleichzeitig.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das was mit der Hardware zu tun hat, deswegen schreib ich es mal hierhin. Mir fällt es in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf, dass es mir nicht mehr möglich ist, 2 Webseiten aufzurufen und anschließend ein Game zu starten. Es lädt dabei nur kurz und haut mich dann auf den Desktop.
Irgendjemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte????


----------



## Ahab (21. März 2010)

Läuft das Spiel denn überhaupt auch ohne die Sites im Hintergrund? Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht, wenn du nicht gerade nur 512Mb RAM drin hast. 

Poste mal bitte dein ganzes System.


----------



## macskull (21. März 2010)

Also am Rechner sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.
Gerade eben lief es noch mit keinen Programmen. Ich hab es jetzt mit C&C Generals und CoD probiert, bei beiden das gleiche. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich zeitweise deutlich mehr Dinge gleichzeitig laufen...bin ehrlich gesagt überfragt. Die Ramauslastung in der Sidebar, sagt, dass ich gerade 28% nutze. Also entweder sind die kaputt, oder an denen liegt es schonmal nicht.

Habs gerade noch mal getestet...also ohne andere Programme hab ich keine Probleme.
Vielleicht ist die PCGH Webseite zu Hardwarehungrig^^

Ich krieg die Kriese...jetzt hab ich den Virenscanner noch dazu angemacht und jetzt läuft das game...wtf?


----------



## der Türke (21. März 2010)

Wie können dir Spezifischer helfen wenn du uns Infos über deine verbaute Hardware gibst.


----------



## macskull (21. März 2010)

Mein System:

Mainboard:         MSI X58 Pro-E
CPU:                        Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,4Ghz
CPU Kühler:       Prolimatech Megahelem OC Edition
Ram:          Corsair     3 x DDR3 1600
Festplatte:       2 x Western Digital Caviar Black 750GB
Grafikkarte:       Nvidia 8800GTS (G92)
Netzteil:               Be quiet Dark Power 750 Watt
Gehäuse:             Coolermaster HAF 922
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64bit Ultimate


----------



## CrazyBanana (21. März 2010)

hat es schon einmal funkrioniert?

weil dein System sollte damit nicht wirklich überfordert sein!

vielleicht hast du ja einen Virus befall auf den .exe Dateien?!

PS: Du kaufst dir so ein System für C&C Generals


----------



## macskull (21. März 2010)

PS: Du kaufst dir so ein System für C&C Generals[/QUOTE]

Warte erst mal, bis die neue Graka drin ist^^

Nein...bei CnC ist es mir nur grad aufgefallen...ich hab auch aktuelle Games.
Virenscan hab ich schon durch...und grad eben hat es sogar funktioniert, als der Virenscan gelaufen ist...keine Ahnung woran das liegt.
Scheinbar geht es mal und dann wieder nicht...ist mir echt ein Rätsel.

Hm...das mit dem zitieren muss ich auch noch üben, wie es scheint^^


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (21. März 2010)

Lad dir mal Memtest86 runter und untersuch damit deinen Arbeitsspeicher. Für mich hört sich dass so an, als ob ein Sektor (oder sowas, keine Ahnung wie man das eigentlich nennt...) vom RAM defekt wäre, und sobald er darauf zugreifen will, stürzt die Anwendung ab. Oder du leihst dir falls möglich ein anderes Tri-Channel-Kit aus und probierst mal, ob mit dem der Fehler auch auftritt.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. März 2010)

Ganz klar der PC ist unterfordert und will mehr 
Ne Spaß beiseite.... Hast du in letzter Zeit deinen Virenscanner gewechselt?
Oder is dein PC abgeschmiert und irgendwas  wurde korrumpiert?
Wenn es nicht am RAM liegt, kann es auch an der Festplatte, dem CPU oder dem Mainboard liegen...


----------



## macskull (22. März 2010)

Mit dem memtest muss ich mal schauen.
Theoretisch könnte es alles sein...ist auch erst seit ein paar Wochen und auch nicht immer. Ist halt schon merkwürdig. als Virenscanner benutze ich den aktuellen freien Antivir...war auch meines Wissens nach nicht auf irgendwelchen gefährlichen Seiten und der Scanner hat auch nix gefunden.
Abgestürzt ist er soweit ich weiß auch nicht...eigenartig.
An dieser Stelle aber auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für die vielen Vorschläge.
Mfg


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

wenn garnichts hilft neu instalation unter xp musste ich das des öfteren


----------

